# Hiking Near Lake George, NY



## Talisman (May 21, 2008)

What are some good hikes near Lake George at this time of year while the high peaks are still drying out?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 21, 2008)

Talisman said:


> What are some good hikes near Lake George at this time of year while the high peaks are still drying out?



I grew up on Lake George and the best hike is going to the summit of Black Mt, the highest mtn on the lake. Only prob is you need a boat to get to it. Second choice would Buck Mtn above Pilot Knob is a fun, easy hike with great views of the lake.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2008)

Just drive up Prospect Mountain.  No work required!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 21, 2008)

Or better yet play TOP of The World Golf Course on Lockhart Rd East side of the Lake and get teh views , walk the course and Loose some golf balls


----------



## Chris I (May 22, 2008)

You do not need a boat to do Black Mt.  There is a trail head a couple short roads off Rt 22, its a nice loop past a couple ponds up the mtn and back down


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 22, 2008)

I like Buck Mt. alot. Another good choice near by is Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Mike P. (May 22, 2008)

You can also hike up Prospect.  Tongue Mtn.s are very nice too.  

FYI, worse bug hike I ever had was up Prospect Memorial Day weekend many years ago....

NH feels like they don't have Black Flies in comparison


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 23, 2008)

Me and a friend are planning 2 canoing/camping/fishing trips. We're going to do a test run in PA sometime in June, and then head up to the ADKs sometime in September. I haven't gone camping since HS. That ADK special on PBS really got us stoked to re-discover the great outdoors. And it's a cheap vacation that our non-camping spouses won't bitch about or have any interest to participate in, lol.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 23, 2008)

Moe  consider the Old Forge ( Central Adk) route to Saranac Lake( High peaks )  run  it's beautiful scenery --long trip but special . I'm sure others here are MORE knowledgeable about it -- Another  run albeit shorter ( 44 miles ithink ) is the Racquette River run from Long Lake to Tupper Lake 

Have fun 
Warp


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 23, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Moe  consider the Old Forge ( Central Adk) route to Saranac Lake( High peaks )  run  it's beautiful scenery --long trip but special . I'm sure others here are MORE knowledgeable about it -- Another  run albeit shorter ( 44 miles ithink ) is the Racquette River run from Long Lake to Tupper Lake
> 
> Have fun
> Warp



My buddy Fred knows the area pretty well, having grown up in NY and gone to college in NY and New England. I'll let him decide, but we discussed saranac Lake on the bike ride the other day. I only know the ADK from annual trips to LP and WF, so my knowledge is miniscule but expanding every year. My wife and I are seriously considering a move or 
2nd home in that neck of the woods within the next 5 years.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> My wife and I are seriously considering a move or
> 2nd home in that neck of the woods within the next 5 years.[/QUOTE
> 
> The whole ADK  Park /St Lawrence  River  scene is special  it's what drew us up here 43 yrs ago right out of college -- never regretted that decision   ,
> ...


----------

